# Performance Catapults Sps In Multiplex



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

First of all, as you can see by my signature I'm not exactally an unbiased reviewer. I _really_ like the SPS, this you know.
Ok then.
When we were at the Performance Catapults factory after the JAKES Day event Jim presented my wife, Jodi, with her very own SPS finished in multiplex. It has the clear laquer finish on it like this one (it may be the same one, actually)








I've only shot non-micarta SPSs on a couple of occasions. One was Jim's personal black locust and the other was "Bane of Small Game"'s Jaybird Osage. With both of those I took a couple quick shots and said "ok, man, thanks!" and handed it back. I don't know why but I feel nervous with other people's special one's. But not Jodi's multiplex, I can really shoot this one!
I love the feel of wood on these. My micarta is great; indestructible and cool looking but it's always cold in the hand. The wood ones are warm and inviting but with the security and weight of the steel core. When you're shooting it you can't tell the difference between multiplex and any of the exotic woods. Except for the weight, that is. The multi is significantly lighter (an ounce or so) than micarta or most of the exotic woods like cocobolo or Brazillian Ebony. It's also quite a bit less expensive, which would probally make it my choice, if I had to pay for one








It definately gets Jodi's seal of approval! Her shooting has improved markedly since switching to her SPS and 2040 tubes.


----------



## Sofreto (May 10, 2012)

Sounds like Jodi knows her stuff!!!


----------



## Jakerock (Mar 8, 2012)

Sweet... Now you just need on for your son!


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

Jodi's styled out! Those birch ply SPS's look great


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

i like my SPS's in all materials they are just nice to hold in hand and shoot, i have 2 now, your wife is a lucky lady!


----------



## tnflipper52 (Jan 26, 2012)

The SPS looks so nice, quite the work of art. COngrats to your wife and Jim, nice touch of class.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Agreed, the SPS is one of the top notch designs of slingshots!

And I am referring especially to the utility aspect of of the design. The look speaks for itself.


----------



## harson (Oct 21, 2011)

very nice ,i soooooooo want one of them


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

In my opinion Jim Harris and all of the Performance Catapults products are in my top 5 group as the best in the world. Design, durability and just over all appeal and functionality. From the first EPS to the current SPS-class all the way! Go Jodi girl!!!!!!!! Flatband


----------



## Stevotattoo (Jun 28, 2012)

Congrats to the missus mate....i am waiting with baited breath for the arrival of my Brazilian Ebony SPS from Jim.....can't wait!


----------



## MAV (Mar 18, 2012)

I'll jump in on the band wagon.
Bought 1, ordered another a few weeks later.
It's that good. Enough said.

Mark


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

They are the absolute s h i t. I just love mine.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

pop shot said:


> They are the absolute s h i t. I just love mine.


Me too


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

When I went down to Long Island to shoot with the guys, I saw my first SPS. I think it was Philly who has two of Jim's products. There isn't much I've seen that could compete with them in quality. They are perfectly designed and as well-built as a frame can be. You could never go wrong with one of Performance Catapults' products. They look good too.


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

I can't find to see if they have an online store or a vendor section on this forum. Can someone steer me into their line of slingshots? I'm a bit vague at the moment


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

Pm performance catapults


----------



## Performance Catapults (Feb 3, 2010)

All Buns, send me a PM, or click on the link in my signature.

- Jim


----------

